# Bow poundage scale,what do you use?



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

I was told by some very knowledgable people that the spring type scale I use for checking poundage is not very reliable after a year or so of use.
I checked it on my sons bow which he had set at a pro shop and mine reads 4 pounds heavy. I have had this scale for many years.
My question is, is there a more accurate scale or way of checking poundage? 
The pro shop I used to go to had something rigged up to a regular bathroom scale.
Any ideas?


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

For a bow it would have to be on a larger scale than what I'm going to describe. When I shot competitive rifle some classes had a restriction on trigger poundage. What was used was a hook that engaged the trigger with a washer type shelf on the opposite end. If the restriction was 5 pounds minimum then a 5# weight was put on the shelf. The rifle was lifted without any excessive jerking and if the 5# weight cleared the table without the firing pin being "fired" then the rifle was certified leagal for that shoot. Get your kids weight set and try lifting the weight while it is attatched to the string. If the cam/wheel doesn't drop over into the valley then the bow draw weight is greater than the weight being lifted. The opposite would be a 50# weight that pulls the bow to full draw before the weight clears the ground. If this isn't clear because I'm not the best"splaner, PM and we'll make arrangements. Of coarse the charge will be some Slimline nocks  . Mark.


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

Hey Mark, How ya doin'? You still hooked on those slimline nocks? lol
I will always shoot them I think. 
Your idea sounds like it will work but it's a little more involved than I was looking for :smile: 
I want something thats accurate but can be left setup in my archery room and not be in the way when not in use. Thanks for the reply.
What color slimline's did you end up with?


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Flo red and white. Got bowhuntxx78 and his son both hooked on them now. Have NEVER found black anywhere, oh well! Let me think this over and see if I can think of a simplified version for the bow, but not tonight :smile: .


----------



## Mike W. (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm sure one used in a shop where it's used all the time will eventually stretch a bit and give false readings but I think if you're simply using it for your own use, that spring will never wear out.

As far as making sure it's calibrated, hanging some weight (dumbell, plates, whatever) from the scale should do the trick. Just use the same object everytime you check it.


----------



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

I've been using a Viking for a long time. It's not accurate enough for rocket science but it's not bad either. I get the same readings whenever I check our bows on other scales at shops in our area. My much maligned Viking is probably accurate to within +/- 2 pounds. That's close enough for me and better than not having a scale at all. I've had mine for at least 20 years and there's been no weakening of springs or operational changes related to age. Wish I could say the same for myself.


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

Thanks for the replys you guys.
dahmer, I don't think they make black either. I think that was a misprint in the catalog I told you about. :embarasse 
Mike W., Thats a good idea. I can't believe I didn't think of checking my scale that way,Thanks :teeth: 
tjb357452, Yeah you and I are about the same age,I hear ya on the 
weakening of springs or operational changes related to age thing :mg:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I have a 100# Viking and a smaller 50# Viking. The 50 is better for reading the holding weight because my arms are not long enough for the other with the bow at full draw.

Both of these scales have a screw zero adjustment. Setting the scale to zero is a sure way to be off at 45 to 65 pounds or so.

I calibrate my scales with multiple bags of target grade shot for reloading. It comes in 25# bags and I figure that it is accurate because of the cost of shot and reloaders are sure to notice if they do not get 400 loads of 1 oz. out of a 25# bag.

Since I shoot around 50#, I calibrate with 2 bags.

If I calibrate the 100# scale at 50#, it will be off at 25 and at 75 in different directions. But I do only calibrate at 50# now anyway.


----------

